# Futurama Returns!



## StevenC (Feb 9, 2022)

Futurama is getting 20 new episodes on Hulu

Happy Xmas everybody!


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 9, 2022)

This made my night. 

Stoked.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 9, 2022)

hyped


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 11, 2022)

Very happy about this. Not so happy that they state they're replacing the voice actor that did Bender.


----------



## nickgray (Feb 11, 2022)

Rev2010 said:


> Not so happy that they state they're replacing the voice actor that did Bender.



Wat? They can't possibly be serious.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 11, 2022)

nickgray said:


> Wat? They can't possibly be serious.



He wanted a lot of money and they were all, like, dude, we are on Hulu.


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 11, 2022)

Wait fucking WHAT???
John Dimaggio will not be bender this time around? uh. i don't know how to feel about this.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Feb 11, 2022)

What do y'all think the new episodes are going to be on? Current events ala South Park or more Futurama specific shenanigans?


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 11, 2022)

CovertSovietBear said:


> What do y'all think the new episodes are going to be on? Current events ala South Park or more Futurama specific shenanigans?



Would it be to meta if the episodes were about current events in South Park?


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 11, 2022)

CovertSovietBear said:


> What do y'all think the new episodes are going to be on? Current events ala South Park or more Futurama specific shenanigans?



No not current events, Futurama was always it's own thing. South Park.... man has that show gone down the shitter!! It's become the fucking Randy show and the Tegridy Farms crap is lame, boring, and way played out. PC Principle as well, get rid of that annoying as fuck character. Two new episodes and I don't think I laughed once. Futurama I've always enjoyed.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Feb 12, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Would it be to meta if the episodes were about current events in South Park?


Meta AF. I could possibly see an episode or two, that wouldn't be out of their realm


Rev2010 said:


> No not current events, Futurama was always it's own thing. South Park.... man has that show gone down the shitter!! It's become the fucking Randy show and the Tegridy Farms crap is lame, boring, and way played out. PC Principle as well, get rid of that annoying as fuck character. Two new episodes and I don't think I laughed once. Futurama I've always enjoyed.


Last season, or first episode of said season I should say, was when Mr Garrison was Trump? I have not seen any of the latest episodes but I have seen some clips of overplayed PC principle.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 12, 2022)

Am I taking crazy pills or has no one else ever seen Futurama?

That show has always had current topics that look dated when they don't stand the test of time. Be that Single Female Lawyer, Pamela Anderson as an actor, the garbage ball, Lucy Liu as a person anyone knows, Bender's matchmaking service, eyePhone, etc. At least being an honest current events satire show prevents things from aging.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Feb 12, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Am I taking crazy pills or has no one else ever seen Futurama?
> 
> That show has always had current topics that look dated when they don't stand the test of time. Be that Single Female Lawyer, Pamela Anderson as an actor, the garbage ball, Lucy Liu as a person anyone knows, Bender's matchmaking service, eyePhone, etc. At least being an honest current events satire show prevents things from aging.


Been distracted too much by Bender's shiny metal ass apparently to notice those things


----------



## Edika (Feb 22, 2022)

I enjoyed the last 2 seasons of Futurama after the movies, but even those seemed unnecessary. I did enjoy their takes on current events but mostly enjoyed the science jokes and the way a show like that could flip expectations by changing the outlook and exaggerating something from our time.

I'll watch the episodes but I'm not super excited. I hope to be proven wrong as I do love the show. Bender not sounding like Bender though? Tough sell!


----------



## CanserDYI (Mar 8, 2022)

So looks like John Dimaggio decided to join after all this, I'm glad. I cannot think of how Bender would sound without him.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 8, 2022)

I’m so looking forward to the first 10 episodes before it’s canceled halfway through.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm also hesitant to be excited for this. The two post-movie seasons were, frankly, uninspired compared to the show's original run. Not that they didn't have a few great episodes, but the ratio was far lower.

...but I _do hope_ that I love it.


----------

